# My modest, but great sounding Home Theatre



## 1970Cutlass (Feb 21, 2008)

Well my weak link is the TV. 46 in Sony WEGA LCD, but its a projector and 4 years old. Soon to be 55 inch Vizio.

Yamaha RX-V863 Receiver
Sony Blue Ray
Direct TV HD
Energy CC100 center Channel
Energy C300 towers
Energy pair C100 rears

Velodyne VX 10 150 watt sub


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Nice man. How's it sounding in the new house/room. I suppose you've been there for a while now so it's not that new but rather in comparison from your old place. Is that sub still kickin like it did in your old HT room?


----------



## 1970Cutlass (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah the sub puts out pretty well for the small size. I need a bigger one


----------

